

Ask HN: Do you have an eye for UI? Help us select our App new UI. - datasavvytools

http://bit.ly/xYxxTY
Click the thumbs to see before and 3 new themes. Then vote. Any feedback appreciated.
======
kristas
Nice UI designs. I really like the Win 7 theme. What development environment?

~~~
datasavvytools
We are developing in Adobe Flex.

------
datasavvytools
<http://bit.ly/xYxxTY>

